# Wait for it, wait for it.....FIRST CYCLE TREN-E ADVICE/INPUT



## TeeM4242 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello everyone. I just joined and posted in the new members thread but ill introduce myself a little again. Im 24 turning 25 in a month. Been lifting since I was 16 and have made some great gains naturally. Never have taken a pro hormone or any of that nonsense. Other than protein and creatine, a test booster here and there. I contemplating starting a cycle last year but i decided to wait it out another year. So the time is now. Im sick of listening to dudes around my age because I honestly don't trust them. So i need some expert advice. 

I want to run a Cycle of Test-E. Gonna start it at the end of April but I wanna make sure I have the right information before I buy everything. 
Im 187 lbs 5'11 and about 8-10% BF. I want to put on 15 lbs at least of lean mass. Im going into this very optimistic because that will only help garnish more intensity once I start. 

I know the right amount should be 250mgs twice a week spread out 3.5 days apart for a total of 500mgs a week.
I know you HAVE to have an AI on deck as well as a PCT. HCG as well for the testes!
Im gonna be taking Fish Oil, Animal Pak and Hawthorne Berry for Blood pressure control. I also have alot of L-Carnitine handy so ill take that as well.

Now my questions. 

1) How long should I run the test? 10 weeks or 12 weeks? 
2) Should I run another compound like Deca? ( I want to take my body to the next level, if its possible and not overdoing it, im open to it. )
3) Clomid or Nolva for PCT and how long after the last pin do I start? Ive heard 2 weeks? and what would a good dosage be?
4) as for the AI, im not prone to gyno so should i still take it or just have it in  case? and if so to take it, what would the dosage be?
5) As for the HCG, do I take that throughout the whole cycle?
6)[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif] WHen should I start to notice the Test kicking in?
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]7) is a pre workout possible during cycle or Am I asking to go into cardiac arrest?


Once again thank you for reading and if you have any input or advice PLEASE DONT BE SHY. Once i start the cycle Im gonna post a log.  Ill add my routine as well as my diet once I get some input....THANKSSSS[/FONT]


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

OK, you're asking basic stuff that's covered all over the forum...but you're doing it the right way.

Remember: There's no substitute for the advice of a physician.
I am not a doctor or health care professional.

My best advice: the easiest way to stop using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place.

Below is my opinion...just my opinion.

1)Test E first cycle minimum 12 weeks, some guys say 16. 
2) No Deca on the first cycle. 
3) I'll let someone else answer, my pct is different. Lots of PCT info available...keep researching.
4)You answered your AI question yourself...ALWAYS ON HAND. How do you know you're not prone to gyno?
5)Plenty of info on HCG here. I do 1000iu/wk weeks 6-16.
6)For me I notice size and strength gains around week 5 or 6...everyone is different. Don't get frustrated, just keep training.
5)Plenty of info on HCG here. I do 1000iu/wk weeks 6-16.
7)I got away from pre wo supps but a lot of guys swear by them. You'll have to figure that one out on your own.

Monitor the blood pressure. Get baseline labs before you start, labs again at 6-8 weeks and then again post-cycle.

Your research looks good on your timeframe.


----------



## TeeM4242 (Feb 22, 2014)

@Paranoid Fitness

Thanks for the response man.
Yea that's what i thought 12 weeks should be the LEAST. 
I just never put on any fat really so idk if that matters with gyno. Thats why i thought Im not prone to it. 
Alrite im gonna look around about the HCG. Just wanted someone to tell me flat out what to take but i guess there's a couple different routes so ill explore those options. 
I always take preworkouts lol. Im taking c4 right now but i was wondering if combined with the test is that safe or not?
And for the Deca question I didnt mean JUST Deca. Any other compound in general combined with the Test

Thanks Again!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok has anyone else noticed the subject line he says tren e cycle then in the post its test E. If in fact we are talking about test E I agree with everything above. If you are thinking of doing tren E on your first cycle I would say absolutely not. Please clarify


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 21, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Ok has anyone else noticed the subject line he says tren e cycle then in the post its test E. If in fact we are talking about test E I agree with everything above. If you are thinking of doing tren E on your first cycle I would say absolutely not. Please clarify



This right here^^^


----------



## TeeM4242 (Mar 22, 2014)

TEST* -E.....I'm pickin up the gear this weekend actually plan on starting mid April. Want to have some time to preload on Cycle Support.


----------



## NelsonB (May 5, 2014)

absolutely agreed


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yup. You Will make the best gains on your first test cycle which alot of ppl say. IMO you will always make good gains on a test cycle no matter how many times you run it. except the first cycle you don't really know how much strength and physique increase you will get so its surprising when it happens.your. use taking muscletech creatine n protein( which is suppose to add 150lb to your benchpress) lol and not much happens then you take some test! And its mind blowing at first, but i think it more ppl expect there going to double their results on the 2nd cycle which is very hard to even do and dont hit their goal so they say the first cycle they had better results. Thats my opinion


----------

